# Cooler weather brings better results



## Captain Kevin Cochran (Nov 1, 2013)

Jason King, customer Scott Bryant and I had well over 100 bites today and caught about 60 trout. At least 40 weighed over 3 pounds, with 8 over 5, including Scott's 7.5. Best catching was on sinking Corkys, but we also had some big fish on top and quite a few good ones on the worm too.


----------

